# Does this spay incision look like it's healing well?



## sarahm7809 (Jan 18, 2017)

My Corgi go spayed Saturday morning, it's now Wednesday. I've tried to keep her calmer than normal, but she bounced back quit quickly after surgery so it's not the easiest thing. I just want to get an opinion on the how the incision is healing. We used a low cost mobile spay clinic so their is no post op visits. The "crusty" bits on the top and bottom have been there since day 1 so that's not new.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm sorry you don't get any post op visits, but this forum is not a substitute for vet care.

The answer is, Damned if I know. Id be suspicious of anyone who thinks they can tell from a photo.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

RonE said:


> I'm sorry you don't get any post op visits, but this forum is not a substitute for vet care.
> 
> The answer is, Damned if I know. Id be suspicious of anyone who thinks they can tell from a photo.


Agreed, in addition, I'd advise you to review the disclaimer at the top of the health forum and consult your get.


----------

